# Problème d'installation Microsoft Office 2011 14.1.0



## ScritchS (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour 
j'ai téléchargé Microsoft Office 2011 14.1.0 pour mon MacBook Pro OS X version 10.6.8

Et au moment de sélectionner une destination pour l'installation 
il me dit:
"Office 2011 14.1.0 Update ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Une version du logiciel requise pour installer cette mise a jour est introuvable sur ce volume.

Avez vous une solution a mon problème SVP 
Merci


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2011)

Avec Office 2011, il faut impérativement le laisser dans son dossier par défaut, sans en changer le nom, dans le dossier Applications

Si la moindre modification a été faite les mises à jour refusent de s'installer (il ne faut pas non plus supprimer Outlook même si on ne l'utilise pas et si on a une license "familiale" qui ne permet pas de l'utiliser)


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2011)

Si je me souviens bien du conseil d'Aliboron, père des produits Office , une solution pour réussir la mise à jour est de redémarrer le Mac en maintenant la touche shift enfoncée (de façon à démarrer sans extension). On peut alors faire la màj. Puis on redémarre normalement


----------



## Madalvée (16 Décembre 2011)

ScritchS a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai téléchargé Microsoft Office 2011 14.1.0 pour mon MacBook Pro OS X version 10.6.8
> 
> Merci



Une version complète payante ou le simple Patch qui nécessite la première ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Une version complète payante ou le simple Patch qui nécessite la première ?



Ben a priori, vu le message d'erreur (Office 2011 14.1.0 Update ne peut être installé sur ce disque) c'est la simple mise à jour!

Mais tu as raison, peut-être pensait-il installer la version complète....


----------

